# Canterbury - September



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a small group of us booked into the Camping and Caravan Club Site in Canterbury from 1st September - 8th September. Some of the people will only be there for part of the time. 

So if you can make it, please come and join us.

Sharon


----------

